# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  [Hỏi] DIY MiteeBite TalonGrip

## QuyND

Chào mấy bác, tình hình là em đang ấp ủ dự định chế 1 cái Modular Vise do bàn phay em bé quá, ngậm không được bao nhiêu chi tiết vì eto nó chiếm hết diện tích rồi. Em thấy có cái TalonGrip của hãng MiteeBite khá hay mà giá chát quá, theo không nổi nên không biết ở VN có loại nào tương tự không ạ? Nếu không thì chế cũng được. Với lại mấy bác cho em hỏi ưu và nhược của loại này với ạ. 

Em xin cám ơn.

----------


## vusvus

E có chế con pitbull xài ok chỉ có nhược điểm là bị cấn dấu trên phôi khi kẹp, nghe mấy bác tây nói loại uniforce là xài ok nhất. Mấy con này bác muốn chế thì dùng S45C cắt dây nhiệt luyện lên khoảng 40HRC là ok

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> E có chế con pitbull xài ok chỉ có nhược điểm là bị cấn dấu trên phôi khi kẹp, nghe mấy bác tây nói loại uniforce là xài ok nhất. Mấy con này bác muốn chế thì dùng S45C cắt dây nhiệt luyện lên khoảng 40HRC là ok


Em cám ơn bác.

----------

